# interesting TV coming up in May



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

if you've not already seen the quite powerful advert, C4 have some good programmes coming up next week..

http://forgottenchildren.channel4.com/?cntsrc=ppc_Forgotten_Core

kj x

/links


----------



## Rachelbee (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes saw the ads for this yesterday, will definately be watching!


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi all,
I've been watching the adverts and have the programmes scheduled on my Sky planner. Is it just me or did anyone else find the adverts very disturbing? I thought that there was something just not right about them. 
I hope that the programmes are enlightening and show a true reflection of the current care system - saying that I haven't got a clue about the current care system.
lol
Dxxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi,

Thank you for pointing this out, I will defo be watching.

I agree the adverts were creepy and for me a bit scarey (thought envoking for sure).

love, mavis x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for tipping us off. I hadn't spotted these but will be recording them now.

CG xxx


----------



## JoJoSa3 (Sep 23, 2006)

You can actually get an outline of each programme from the Channel4 website http://www.channel4.com/programmes/find-me-a-family

From what I understand, the programmes are focusing on how difficult it is finding families for harder to place children. I hope it will be thoughtfully done rather than trying to be sensational for the sake of creating 'car crash TV'.

/links


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
i recognised our adoption agency from the adverts so i will be watching them each week, i know DD's half sisters new mummy and daddy were went to be appearing in them but little one's sw said a definate no and if they still insisted on being in the programme they wouldnt have allowed them to proceed with the adoption!

Coxy.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

what did people think of last nights viewing?
I thought the Dispatches programme was pretty spot on on how the system works or doesnt..it was interesting, and sad, hearing about the views of the children who'd been in long term foster care 
i found the bit about the care homes enlightening, I havent really much knowledge about them, liked the look of the small family type homes..and am glad to see some forward thinking schemes being developed..

the find me a family thing was interesting too..a quite different approach..  at the family being filmed on a trial weekend with the sibling group. I'm glad our panels wereabit friendlier..they seems quite a tough and grumpy bunch whereas ours were always smiley and putting us at ease all the time.
I did think that 3 weeks in was a rather short time to being hailing it all as a success but maybe I'm just being a bit of a party pooper..i hope it all works out well for them once the honeymoon period is over 

interested in others views, and looking forward to tonights viewing 
kj x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

The dispatches programme was excellent viewing.

The find me a family one we found it interesting but a little contrived and appeared to placing to much pressure on the families to take on harder place ones, as ultimately you have to be confident in your own abilities and not be reliant on what others are telling you can cope with.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I though the dispatches programme was ok but didnt put us foster carers in a good light at times    I know that there are a few who are "questionable" but most are like us who put our hearts and souls into our foster children to champion them every step of the way , often having to stand up to high up officials in our local LA's   
Also they did say that LA carers only get basic training etc and VA training is much better however all the others carers I know both VA and LA both say that LA training/assessment is in much more detail than the VA

I am glad they had a view of a foster carer who had a little boy who had physically/mentally threatened her as people don't seem to realise that we open our homes to some very troubled children and they aren't just the teenagers. 
There are many failing of our "care" system but SW's are bound by UK childrens/social laws which need addressing in order to sort out the fostering/adoption processes. 
I have been looking at the USA law that if the child hits 15 months and still in care then parental responsibility is ceased and a long term plan is looked at for the child. It seems to be working in the US and I hope the UK looks at it seriously.

Sorry rambled there 

x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

I watched the find me a family programme and sat and cried all the way through it!!! (hormones!!!)

Our son was considered to be hard to place child and he came to live with us at the age of nearly 4 and it brought back so many memories for me it was untrue!!  I thought the scheme was good to high light the needs of these children and I also thought there would be a few watching it thinking I could OR couldn't cope with that.........it was a tear jerker for me but that is just me and I have my family and wouldn't swap them!

Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I thought it was rather interesting.

Personally I wouldn't have been happy with someone trying to get us to change the age and child we were applying for.  I understand why but surely we all know our own capabilities better than anyone.  

The panel that poor couple faced was a bit    Glad ours wasn't like that! 

I agree Suzie, it didn't show FC's in a good light did it, Munchkins fc's were fantastic with ds and are now good friends of ours, she knows lots of other fc's and is saddened that some are definately in it for the money but the majority are very good.

The residential homes are much better than I had imagined and the children in them seemed happier than those that were passed from placement to placement. 

Only trouble with watching these programmes though is it makes me feel like taking them all


----------

